# ESP EXP worth it?



## no_dice (Dec 22, 2012)

A local pawn shop has an ESP explorer, which through a post on the ESP forums about ESP explorers, I've determined it's probably an EXP (says with trem it's the JH-2 sig). It's bolt-on, hard tail with TOM and stop piece, and has EMGs. Says ESP Custom on the front and I think ESP Custom guitars in a circle on the back.


They've got it for pretty cheap and its in decent shape, just needs cleaning up a bit. Would it be worth it to pick it up with the intention of re-selling it?


----------



## mniel8195 (Dec 22, 2012)

how much is it? does it need fret work? new nut?


----------



## no_dice (Dec 22, 2012)

They want $189 for it. Frets and nut look okay, especially if it's a 1995 like I think it is from doing some searches.


----------



## Yaris (Dec 22, 2012)

For that price it seems fake, but if it's real then that sounds like the deal of the century, even if it's an LTD.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't think its fake. I checked it against this post and everything seems to check out: Esp Explorer Complete Guide - ESP Guitars Message Board

I think its the first one under where it says 1994-2000 ESP EXP. I'm just wondering even if it is legit if I would be able to resell it for a decent price.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 22, 2012)

There's no way that's $189. Either it's fake, or it's miss-priced. Even if it is fake, $189 isn't a bad price.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, so I pulled the trigger on this thing. I figured if you guys tell me it's no good, I can just take it back and get my money back. It needs a little TLC, but I plugged it in and it plays pretty well. I'm going to take it to my dad's tomorrow and we'll clean it up and put new strings on it and set it up. Here are some pics, let me know what you guys think:






















_*
So did I make out alright for 190 bucks?*_ 

I did some searching, but couldn't really find anything to tell me generally what this thing is worth.

SIDE NOTE: Does anyone know a way to get white-out off of a guitar case? The previous owner (a young kid, obviously) went to town on this bitch, and I'd like to get it looking decent.

ANOTHER SIDE NOTE: There are several yearbook-style notes written on the case in white-out dated 1998, so the guitar is at least that old.


----------



## Miek (Dec 22, 2012)

You just made out like a bandit


----------



## wespaul (Dec 22, 2012)

I want to throw up. I never get deals like this.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Dec 22, 2012)

Dude. Holy shit. Clean that up and never sell it.

Edit: nvm need to learn to read.


----------



## craigny (Dec 22, 2012)

For under 200. You scored bud.


----------



## bradthelegend (Dec 24, 2012)

In case you were wondering about all the specs:

http://www.espguitars.com/ESP-Catalog-Archive/ESP-1998-Catalog.pdf - Pages 10-11

http://www.espguitars.com/ESP-Catalog-Archive/ESP-1999-Catalog.pdf - Page 15

Looks legit to me. If I'm not mistaken, the USA Custom Shop built these as production models back then, so while it's not a "custom ordered" ESP, it's still a Custom Shop ESP for under 200 bucks (and a pre-lawsuit Explorer at that!). 

The reason for the low price was probably a combination of the shop not knowing what they had + a small market for this kind of guitar. That being said, I'm sure you could make back much more than you put into it, with the internet at your disposal.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want to flip it I'll take it off your hands


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

1998 sounds about right. Production for the ESP EXP guitars started at around '94 - '95 and ended in 2000 - 2001. As said above, the owner was probably clueless and thought it was probably a beat-to-shit Explorer clone.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1998 sounds about right. Production for the ESP EXP guitars started at around '94 - '95 and ended in 2000 - 2001. As said above, the owner was probably clueless and thought it was probably a beat-to-shit Explorer clone.



It's not mint, but it's definitely not beat to shit.  I took off the neck to check the pocket for the production date and it says:

S

0496 KH

After a little research, I'm guessing the S is for Sado, and that it was made in 96. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Tones (Dec 27, 2012)

You basically robbed them blind. Good fricking deal man. Id sell that in a heartbeat if I were you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

Once again, sounds about right. ESP has a factory in Sado, Japan, and like I said, the EXPs were built since the mid-90's.



Tones said:


> Id sell that in a heartbeat if I were you



Fuck that. Keep it.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 27, 2012)

My Explorer GAS just went through the roof. . . . . . .

That's an even better deal than my mint RG7620 for $175.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck that. Keep it.



I would, but I am just not into Explorers at all. I've got a guy coming over today to check it out, and possibly buy it.

This is literally the first time I've ever gotten a crazy good deal from a pawn shop. I did get my tweed Fender Bassman '59 reissue for $350 on craigslist, though.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 27, 2012)

Those go as far up as 2K&#8364; in europe, with the MX climbin up to 3K...
The one I'm getting this week end is in better shape but the price while being still good can't beat yours.
Plus, you get case and the EXP were issued with gig bags.
I have seen better deals in my life, but not many of them.
With the MX being few in number and expensive, this guitar is actually pretty in demand by all Jaymz fanbois (shtu up I'm one too) that think the truckster is a load of shit.
The green sticker is out of place though, there should be a silver rectangle with made in japan in black.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

no_dice said:


> I would, but I am just not into Explorers at all. I've got a guy coming over today to check it out, and possibly buy it.
> 
> This is literally the first time I've ever gotten a crazy good deal from a pawn shop. I did get my tweed Fender Bassman '59 reissue for $350 on craigslist, though.



If you don't want it, I'll buy it for $250 Canadian!


----------



## no_dice (Dec 28, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Those go as far up as 2K in europe, with the MX climbin up to 3K...
> The one I'm getting this week end is in better shape but the price while being still good can't beat yours.
> Plus, you get case and the EXP were issued with gig bags.
> I have seen better deals in my life, but not many of them.
> ...



Sold her last night.  That green sticker is actually just a dealer sticker, from a shop called Guitar Gallery in Scottsdale, Arizona.


----------



## Basti (Dec 28, 2012)

no_dice said:


> Sold her last night.  That green sticker is actually just a dealer sticker, from a shop called Guitar Gallery in Scottsdale, Arizona.



How much? ya lucky devil you


----------



## no_dice (Dec 28, 2012)

The guy gave me $580 for it. Some might call me an asshole for flipping it like that, but he was happy, and if the guitar is worth good money, I'm going to get what I can for it. My dad said I should have sold it for more.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 28, 2012)

I am still trying to comprehend how on earth you picked that up for so cheap


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> I am still trying to comprehend how on earth you picked that up for so cheap



The guy he bought it from at the Pawn Shop must've been Chumlee's twin brother


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 28, 2012)

Stellar deal you got man! Love finding stuff like this.

Also, you didn't ask, but get some of this for cleaning up those frets/board. You'll never look back. INCREDIBLE stuff:


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 28, 2012)

no_dice said:


> The guy gave me $580 for it.


I bet we'll see it for 1200 on ebay soon. ^^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I bet we'll see it for 1200 on ebay soon. ^^



Yeah, those ESPs are pretty rare and can fetch around $1000 - $1500. Looks like someone else got a deal.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Yes a good deal......


----------



## no_dice (Dec 28, 2012)

Honestly, I'm happy with what I got for it. I tripled my investment and now I have the money to pick up another guitar I wanted. The guy seemed like he wanted it to play, not to flip, so I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## kamello (Dec 28, 2012)

good guy No_Dice  


If I where in your position, and considering that I live in South Amerinca, I would sell that thing for $2000 to 3000 , would take some months though....people here only love Gibsons and Fenders


----------



## engage757 (Dec 31, 2012)

no_dice said:


> The guy gave me $580 for it. Some might call me an asshole for flipping it like that, but he was happy, and if the guitar is worth good money, I'm going to get what I can for it. My dad said I should have sold it for more.




Shut up.

He still got good deal. Don't think twice about it.

I would have sold it for more too, just like that guy is going to do.

Either way, good job!


----------

